# Let's start a give back Elton his Jersey campaign!!!



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

hey, i just came up with an idea for US fans to let Elton know how we REALLY feel about his actions. i propose when Elton comes back to play at Staples Center, EVERY fan in attendance brings am Elton Brand jersey that they own and we all "Give it Back" to him in a fashion similar to what NHL players receive when they score a "hat trick". I believe this action will get his attention and the message will be LOUD AND CLEAR!!!

If anyone else is down please help me set this up. 
THIS NEEDS TO BE DONE!!!​


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

It should be funny seeing you wrestled down by security and your "co-campaigners" sitting back laughing.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Let's also make those t-shirts, have about 20 people holding huge posters with that picture as well.

Euck Flton.


----------



## Vaught from his Spot (Nov 8, 2006)

I like Buck Frand even better.


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

I was going to burn my jersey


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

thaKEAF said:


> It should be funny seeing you wrestled down by security and your "co-campaigners" sitting back laughing.


Probably, lol.. :laugh:


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

This is a really good idea. down side is that, i don't i have the strength to throw the jersey that far to the court.


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Does anybody know anybody on the CLIPPER FAN PATROL ??, they need to throw the give away shirts at EB.. I'll donate mine !! LMFAO !!


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

I always meant to buy an EB jersey, now I'm glad I didn't. But, if I had one I would definitely join you guys. Another thing you could do as well would be to cross out Brand and write "LIAR" beneath it, just as a little extra FU.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/t1iAMA3vF4I&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/t1iAMA3vF4I&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

Word up that video is funny lmao, I would piss on it but my piss is more valuable lol. I'am actually down to throwing my Brand jersey, we seriously need to conduct this man t would be great...


----------



## hutcht02 (Sep 22, 2006)

I've got 6 Brand jerseys if anybody wants them to throw. We should also write all over them in marker too. Things like "Enjoy showering with Reggie Evans?", "Liar!", "Traitor", "Walk the plank!", etc.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

maybe someone start at thing where you send your elton brand jerseys somewhere...and then have something created with them....? maybe letters spelling something on a big lawn, sewing them together to say something...something like that


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

I will need one. I was so close to buying one.... I told my gf if Brand would resign with the Clippers, I would buy it for sure....but NOoooooooooooo


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

please, lets get this throw EB jersey campaign going in the staple center. Lets show the world that there are alot of clipper fans out there. I really hope this pulls through.


----------



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm as serious as hell at getting this accomplished in some way. If anyone has ideas or can help, please let me know!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

We can start by emailing clipper steve and clipperblog.com if anything we may be able to organize something through one of them.


----------



## Gambit92 (Jan 15, 2006)

Here's what sucks guys.... I am a 6xl and had to order my jersey special and it cost almost 100 bucks so I instead am going to go to my local Chick's Sporting Goods to see how much it costs to remove the numbers. I think I will send Elton a bill for it too...


----------



## runfromthefire (Nov 17, 2005)

My season seats are close enough to make it to the floor .. actually to the visitors bench!


----------

